# 3 things that really bug me!!



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

I have to get this off my chest because it does my absolute nut in! I work as a delivery driver so I'm on the roads pretty much 24/7. 
1) When driving, people calling me a wanker because I don't wait for them even though it's my right of way as they have parked cars on their side of the road.
2) People who own DB9's, Lambos, Ferrari's etc cannot drive them at all. I'll give them their due, they've worked hard to get where they have in life but it seems they can't drive for shit!
3) People who think just because I'm in a delivery van they can try and cut me up, which they find out I'd rather write off 1 work van than let some wankers cut me up! :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My 3
Using Fog lights both both front and rear when the visibility is fine
People who have to park right outside the shop they are going to to save walking a few extra feet even if it means double parking parking on double yellows or blocking the traffic 
Motorway lane hoggers


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

My 3:

People who drive in the middle of the road going round country lanes......even tho the road is big enough for them to stay on their side!
People who drive at speeds wayyyyyyyyyy under the speed limit......
People who have no respect for other cars and just open their door like they have enough room for a bus!

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> My 3
> Using Fog lights both both front and rear when the visibility is fine
> People who have to park right outside the shop they are going to to save walking a few extra feet even if it means double parking parking on double yellows or blocking the traffic
> Motorway lane hoggers


I'd go along with those [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT_CL (Aug 25, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> My 3
> Using Fog lights both both front and rear when the visibility is fine


Adding to this... they manage to have them on in the bright day light but soon as fog or dull lighting conditions happen not a single light is on!


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

People who drive too slow. I'm not talking about the speed limit. I'm talking about the chunters who drive 10mph below it....on a Sunday....and have no spacial awareness so slow down to a crawl to drive past cars coming the other way even when they have 1ft each side. People who drive up my exhaust cos I'm coasting to a red light. Are we allowed to list more than 3 cos I could go on for awhile :x


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

People who drive at 40mph in a 60 but then continue to drive 40mph in a 30... :twisted:

People who cut corners and end up on your side head on on a 60 road and then dont even move back to their own side :twisted:

People who stop at a junction, then look to see if anything is coming, before then pulling away even though you can see the junction is clear from miles away :twisted:

List could go on forever... :twisted:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

All of the above


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

firediamonduk said:


> People who drive at 40mph in a 60 but then continue to drive 40mph in a 30... :twisted: ...


Ah. You've come across a member of the 40 mph club. As you say, they hold you up on the open road and thwart many attempt at overtaking. When you eventually get past, senior members of the club will flash their lights at you to let you know how dangerous and reckless you are disobeying their club rules, even if you are not a member. You'll leave them behind flashing away as you manage to get up to the proper speed. Eventually, however, you'll get to a long stretch of 30 mph and you will of course lawbidingly slow down, mindful of pedestrians. After a couple of minutes you'll spot the club official in your rear view mirror. Each time you look, eerily they will seem closer. Beads of cold sweat of embarassment and confusion appear on your brow. How come someone so averse to, whom they obviously consider, a speed hoodlum, is catching you up when you are doing 30 mph? You check your speedometer - 31 mph - what? Suddenly a flash - did he flash me? Or was that the glint from his now very close, up your rear end, self satisfied smug grin? - "See, exceeding 40 mph does you no good - that will teach you a lesson. Heh heh heh ... " Details on how to join the club are sketchy. Membership fee is unknown, whether there's a web only discount or even if they have a regular magazine. The only thing that's for sure is that a very steady constitution is required and is strictly adhered to.


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

You know what also proper pisses me off?

These:









I would'a kill myself when this come out if I designed the TT.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

1. Rude fucktard drivers, including middle and right hand lane spunk shufflers who think they can drive in the right hand lane because they are doing 70mph and you don't have the right to over or undertake them- hope they get buttfucked by gorillas, cyclists eco warrior piss flaps who think they own the road and ride like they are superman and then complain about bad drivers. Cocktards bus drivers who try to "push" their way in, what's up with all the rush and impatience, you fucking peasant! Can't you see the road is not large enough for 2 vehicles! To that National express coach driver, hope you get anal cancer you fucking dangerous cock hugger.

2. Do gooder Human Rights Dailymail "Professional" cants. People who get "upset" or offended when they see criminals getting punished properly and who are "frigid"and as soon as someone says something like a girl is hot etc....they start with all their "ohh that is so rude" and all their feminist bullshit. Fucking helmet turd sniffers. Daddy spunked into mummy, that's how babies are made you moron! What are you scared of?! Winner of the World Cant Championships must be those fucking car insurance and credit score companies, fucking pig rapists of the highest order. Fucking retails banks, who used to take every opportunity to charge me fees etc....karma is a bitch!

3. Those slow walkers and rude smelly bastards every morning at the station. Fucking spunk rockets trying to jump the queue or push in. People who like auto gearboxes and trying to convince everyone that an auto gearbox provides full control over the gears. Fuck you ignorant retarded donkey! Jealous people who key cars or do other malicious damage to other peoples cars. Fucking STI ridden snatch midget fuckers. I bet you didn't like it when I made fun of your shitty old banger lorry while I was in a BMW.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

And ....add to the list...
Those cock eating donkeys that can't park! or park like a cant .com 
To that fucking ugly bitch who needs to learn how to drive, start learning how to drive properly or go take the bus! pond life!...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Black_TT said:


> You know what also proper pisses me off?
> 
> These:
> 
> ...


Killing yourself would be extreme I would have bathed in the glory of knowing I had designed such a fit looking car instead of that French heep that looks vile that has taken designs from an iconic German model

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> 1. Rude fucktard drivers, including middle and right hand lane spunk shufflers who think they can drive in the right hand lane because they are doing 70mph and you don't have the right to over or undertake them- hope they get buttfucked by gorillas, cyclists eco warrior piss flaps who think they own the road and ride like they are superman and then complain about bad drivers. Cocktards bus drivers who try to "push" their way in, what's up with all the rush and impatience, you fucking peasant! Can't you see the road is not large enough for 2 vehicles! To that National express coach driver, hope you get anal cancer you fucking dangerous cock hugger.
> 
> 2. Do gooder Human Rights Dailymail "Professional" cants. People who get "upset" or offended when they see criminals getting punished properly and who are "frigid"and as soon as someone says something like a girl is hot etc....they start with all their "ohh that is so rude" and all their feminist bullshit. Fucking helmet turd sniffers. Daddy spunked into mummy, that's how babies are made you moron! What are you scared of?! Winner of the World Cant Championships must be those fucking car insurance and credit score companies, fucking pig rapists of the highest order. Fucking retails banks, who used to take every opportunity to charge me fees etc....karma is a bitch!
> 
> 3. Those slow walkers and rude smelly bastards every morning at the station. Fucking spunk rockets trying to jump the queue or push in. People who like auto gearboxes and trying to convince everyone that an auto gearbox provides full control over the gears. Fuck you ignorant retarded donkey! Jealous people who key cars or do other malicious damage to other peoples cars. Fucking STI ridden snatch midget fuckers. I bet you didn't like it when I made fun of your shitty old banger lorry while I was in a BMW.





zltm089 said:


> And ....add to the list...
> Those cock eating donkeys that can't park! or park like a cant .com
> To that fucking ugly bitch who needs to learn how to drive, start learning how to drive properly or go take the bus! pond life!...


 Three!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Roadworks on the M1, 50mph limit, very little traffic at 05.30. Knobs doing 45 in the middle lane..... I'm in a commercial vehicle, I can't be seen in lane 3, I'm not going to sit behind them at 45 for eternity in lane 2, I'm going to filter past at 50 in lane 1. At this point the afore mentioned knobs decide they're going to speed up to 50. Now we're blocking two lanes.

Lazy, bone idle, ignorant people that don't bother to indicate, especially turning right at roundabouts. I've just started to haul 30 ton from a standing start when some tool comes belting round a blind roundabout no indication. You're not indicating right.....You're not going right. Anchor on and blast your horn, or carry on and shorten your bonnet on my under run bar, your choice.

The whole 'I'm immortal in my motor' attitude of some drivers. Honestly, you're not. At some point it will all go tits up. It might be a momentary lapse of concentration, cut the 'wrong person' up or just an honest misjudgement. I see it happen most days on the road, it happens in an instant and it destroys lives. Don't get me wrong, I've done some daft stuff but some of the things I see people doing is beyond belief on public roads.

Maybe there should be a 'Today I saw.....' thread.


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers (Apr 11, 2014)

Only 3? Well like a few others, the 40mph club, 40 in the national I can understand, your old/half blind/slow reactions etc. That's fine, drop a cog and pass them, but to then sit at 40 regardless of the speed limit arghhh, if 40 is only safe to you in quiet open areas, how the hell is its safe through the tight high street to you? damn dingbats

Roadies, a few of you out for a ride in the sun fine, but what's with the the racing? and before they say they are not racing how come coming to a halt is a mortal sin to them? straight across the pedestrian crossing, the red light means stop, just because the front guy went through on amber don't give the rest of you a carte blanche to go past on red.

People who reverse into me in car parks, 3 times now, every time I've been in a queue not even been moving, one an old guy reversed out a space into my rear bumper, then twice people in the queue reversed into my front I know my car is a bit smaller than most (its a silver eunos roadster) but its not like is a lotus 11 the roof is still 4ft off the ground.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Lane discipline on roundabouts.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

1. people using text speak when writing 
2. people not being able to distinguish between: there, their and there're or your, you're
3. people not placing an apostrophe correctly: its/it's

Come on folks, it's not difficult :?


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

1. People joining the motorway on the slip road at 40 MPH when you're behind them - it's downright dangerous but they seems oblivious to it - happens almost every day to me.
2. When you're in the outside lane where two lanes merge into one and the person in the inside lane (usually a van or taxi driver) takes offence that you're merging in turn with their line of traffic and won't let you in by moving forward and driving 6 inches behind the car in front.
3. Not being able to think of a third thing


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

stewbieTT said:


> .....3. Not being able to think of a third thing


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> 1. people using text speak when writing
> 2. people not being able to distinguish between: there, their and there're or your, you're
> 3. people not placing an apostrophe correctly: its/it's
> 
> Come on folks, it's not difficult :?


People who don't bother with full stops. :wink: :-*

My personal pet (grammar) hate is loose and lose. Why can't people on teh interwebz tell the difference?


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

1. People (mainly women, mere observation) who wait will they are at the cash point to fumble in to there massive caravan sized hand bags to retrieve their cash cards.
2. People (mainly women, mere observation again) who do the above but at the Oyster card barriers on the underground.
3. People (mainly men, mere observation) who leave there oyster cards in their wallets and the oyster reader fails several times, at which point they will only consider removing the oyster from their wallet and using it properly and they can pass through with no issues.

I really don't get why people do the above, but it fucking gets me so mad i might slap myself one day. :evil:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

1. Surprised that mobile phone use whilst driving (Both speaking into and texting) has not been mentioned.

2. What seems to be the current thinking on traffic lights - That they are only a warning and so it is ok to ignore them and drive through on Red.

4. Drivers who try to force their way out into traffic.


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

1. People driving extra slow whilst using their TomTom and following its every instruction, even if it told them to drive down a now no entry road which was previously not.

2. People hogging the overtake lane even though 5+ people have had to undertake them in the middle lane despite multiple flashes and fingers (not by me of course)

3. When someone drives up your ass constantly trying to overtake in a heavily modded 0.6L supermini car and thinks they have the skills to drive fast because their car looks like it can (on the outside only)


----------



## mattdetox (Apr 15, 2014)

1. Has to be the 30/40mph club ... After working hard all week, and I get a day off and go to my favourite 60mph B road ,their is nothing worse than getting stuck behind some slow ass driver doing 35mph on a nice straight and at any sign of a slight bend slowing right down too 24mph ... Grrrrhhhhh :twisted: 
2. Youth of today that talk street ,...you get mi .. God dam fucktards can't string a sentence together .
3. Cold callers trying to sell me shit in my house after a 14hr day on my feet at work ..I sit down glass of red and ring fucking ring ... One answer .. Do you work in a tall building ..( Yes sir it's a office block in Calcutta .)..i want you to leave your desk ..walk to the stairs ..go right to the top ,onto the roof and repeat after me ... I'm a bad person and down is the only way ..and jump ..but dnt forget your last words before you land is ... Have I been in a accident at work in the last three years ...


----------

